
Alabamian with diabetes built own artificial pancreas, gives away plan for free - tomrod
http://www.al.com/news/huntsville/index.ssf/2017/05/daniel_lewis_built_her_own_art.html
======
WonkeyMonkey
While a very interesting story, "artificial pancreas" seems a bit
sensationalized.

"Alabamian automates insulin pump" might be a more accurate title

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yeah, my wife has diabetes Type II and the cost of insulin is what weighs on
us. When I first read the headline, I thought the artificial pancreas made
insulin and that got me excited.

I want a kitchen counter sized object that makes insulin cheaply and safely.
Then we can take advantage of the artificial pancreas for her.

